# operator and truck looking for work toronto, on and area



## preston3500 (Sep 7, 2008)

hello everyone looking for extra work in the toronto and area commercial or residential 
i own a 2003 dodge ram 3500 dually diesel with boss v plow looking for some work 
i have plowed for 2 years but have learned from people with good experience 
i also have a friend with chev duramax with 8ft v blade were looking for big commercial lots preferably

my number is 416 771 1288 my names preston 
thankstymusic


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Toronto is pretty big,are you looking for certain areas ?


----------



## preston3500 (Sep 7, 2008)

i live central toronto not really worried about distance that much but would like to hear some offers ? any offers ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

As of today I should be ok. But if more comes up I will let you know.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what kind of money are you looking for? The next question will you also do some shovelling?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We may be able to use you two if Dave doesn't.


----------



## preston3500 (Sep 7, 2008)

jd dave what area do you work out of? pricing we will talk depending on where and what. get back 2 me at your earliest convenience 

also for johnny royale where area are you working out of ?


----------



## preston3500 (Sep 7, 2008)

shovelling would be ok depending on size and how much time consumption


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

He lives 5 mins from my house. Small world.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

more came up, and I am still looking for someone.


----------

